
Learning Scalaz - lelf
http://eed3si9n.com/learning-scalaz/
======
imglorp
It would be nice if there was a "what is scalaz" before I knew if I wanted to
learn it.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Scalaz is a Scala library that gives you Haskell in Scala.

I've got exactly two imports I require for every Scala project - Scalaz and
Scalacheck (quickcheck style testing lib).

Also very nice, albeit slow, is scalaz stream.

[https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz-stream](https://github.com/scalaz/scalaz-
stream)

------
donjigweed
The cool kids are quickly abandoning scalaz for cats [1], in fact the exodus
may already essentially be complete, as evidenced by the author's subsequent
work [2]. I guess that's what happens when your project just attracts too many
_ssholes.

[1] [https://github.com/non/cats](https://github.com/non/cats)

[2] [http://eed3si9n.com/herding-cats/](http://eed3si9n.com/herding-cats/)

